# vertigo raceway 1st club race



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok so march 6 at noon vertigos first club race. We will be raffling off a 2wd slash to the racers. There will have to be at least 25 racers for this to happen. So we hope to see everyone there. We will have a few transponders to rent too.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Isn't that the same day as the RC Pro race at Mikes? I could be wrong. It happens a lot!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

The RcPro race is the 13th! The 6th at mikes is the onroad pre worlds, and we can not run on the dirt! It would be a good time to do it!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> The RcPro race is the 13th! The 6th at mikes is the onroad pre worlds, and we can not run on the dirt! It would be a good time to do it!


No it's not i can't make that..sad_smiles

:rotfl:


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

WHOOPS!! Wrong again. Somebody send me a new calendar! Sorry Vertigo!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds great and I can't wait..... See y'all soon.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bring some good tires with you. DOH!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Count me in...:bounce:


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Let me reiterate, BRAND NEW 2WD SLASH will raffled off if there are 25 entries. Every racer will receive 1 raffle ticket with their entry. Don't forget, our club races include unlimited classes per entry fee, so if you get the Slash you will be able to race in more than one class in future club races.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet. It is nice to tracks giving something back.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Excellent, I'm going to try to make this.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta
WOW Vertigo you guys are gonna let drivers run multiple classes for one fee and then to top that give away a prize just for 25 entries to show up, someone pinch me cause I have to be dreaming. You dudes are awesome keep coming up with these great ideas that benefits the hobbist.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Jerry and Derick great job!! You worked real hard to get to this point.
And to top it off, the track will double in size! These guys are going strong!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope they have a strong back too.
That is a lot of work to double the track size.
Good luck and let me know if you need any help.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

So will the track be doubled in time for the race or in the works ?

Matt


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

The track expansion should amount to another 40ft in depth, making the track 160x100. We are working on some layouts and need to get more fencing, pipe, rods, etc. before breaking ground. This is not going to happen before any upcoming races and will likely take place mid-late summer. We are working on a few new jumps and bumps in the current layout though, which should be done before our club race.

Thanks for the compliments guys. We really love doing this.

Mark, we do have strong backs. Everything you saw at the HARC race was done by Jerry and I. We put in some long, hard hours into building and maintaining the track. Appreciate your offer and just might take you up on it when it gets time to break ground again.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I can and will make that race too. Time to get some nice practice in.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm ready!!! Can't Wait to race again since I got my first race behind me last night at the River Track HARC race. Sounds like you'll have a good crowd.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am going to try and make this one. Had to settle for practice yesterday. Might even run the Revo, if the wheels decide to all stay on..lol.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

We will being some track work Friday night before the race sat. If anyone wants to help come on out Friday night. We should have a lot of mugen parts in by this weekend too.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Count me in to run a shovel to help get the track ready for a club race. When Southside was around, I was always down to work on the track. I call vertigo my home track, its only 10 minutes from my driveway to the driver stand. Life is good!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

racin_redneck said:


> Count me in to run a shovel to help get the track ready for a club race. When Southside was around, I was always down to work on the track. I call vertigo my home track, its only 10 minutes from my driveway to the driver stand. Life is good!


It is nice having a track that close to home..I'm about the same from mikes.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

If you have a basher, be sure to get it tuned up for the step-up competition after the race. Or, if you're confident enough in your racer's strength, do it to it! Let's see who can get their r/c car high enough to hit a seagull!!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

What time do the gates open Saturday? Race starts at noon, right?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Last Saturday they said Practice starts at 10am and Racing starts at 12pm noon. I don't think it has changed.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Talked to Carl, and he wants to come out and pick up his PT's and race, but we can't get there till probably 3:30 to 4:00. You want me to just call or text Saturday and give you the entry info so you can get it into the computer? You'll already have his PT numbers there LOL.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Just recieved the new springs special for the step-up competition. Lots of guys can set thier cars up to race, but now we will see who can set thiers up to fly. I may not be confident in my racer, but Im just stupid enough to see how high it can fly. Someone bring the breadcrumbs I want a whole flock of seagulls over the jump. Derrick, it will be your job to co-ordinate the toss of the crumbs when you hear me spool up the nova. I think anyone who nails a seagull should be able to get bonus points at least.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

When do you guys usually get ya'll shipments in?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Shipments of what.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Got my transponder. We good..haha.

Hey the written number at the top is the number I give you guys right? Don't have to worry about the other 20 for now, right?


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

track is lookin good for the morning, Derrick, Jerry, Rob and myself were out grooming and watering the track in till about 10:30 and it looks great. Step_up jump is built and has been tested, nothing broke on the car, and man did it fly. On a short take off and motor kind of fat, I was still getting 12-15 feet vertical. A final groom and poles will be placed sometime in the morning. Dont forget about the slash give-away for the racers (over 25 entries) and we will be having a step-up competition after the race, 5 dollars to enter and 50% payout to the one that flies high. Bashers and racers welcome. One class, run what you brung and make it fly. We will have the straight long enough for you guys with two and three speeds to get a good run at the launch pad. Look forward to seeing everyone in the morning.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I plan on being there. Hopefully i wont be too late. Got to make a few pit stops first.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Track is looking good. Should be a good day to race. Can't wait to see the stepup should be cool. Thanks to everyone that came out to help us get ready. We have 2 transponders left. See everyone in the morning.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

What tires work out there for 1/8 buggy?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I-beams, crimes, Calibers, City Blocks.


I think I will use my Cali's, C-blocks, not too sure if i like my I-beams out there.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Derek & Jerry,

I had a great time today. You guys ran a good race, especially for be the first time. Thanks.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice racin today..Congrats to all who went away knowing that they had just spanked the Monkey!! LOL!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

How many entries did ya'll have?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

That was a fun day!!! New track, new racers, and many give a ways

practice time, vertigo shirts, traxxas slash, and more!!!!


Only at Vertigo Raceway!! 


Looks like the track will double in size!!!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

We had 34 great racers today. Not includeing how many ran 2 classes. Thanks to everyone that came out. The wheather was great and track too. Thanks to troy and monkey for pitting for me. I think I will fix my car now. Don't think it will fix my driving. Way to get 1st rob in sportsman who has only raced twice. Thanks to derick for calling a great race. No more alphas left or transponders. Hope everyone had a great time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, those Alphas look and sound great, may have to pick one up when ever I can get some extra funds. May have to go cut some grass or something..lol.

It feels great actually finishing a race. Most of the time I loose a tire or something newbie like. Now it's time to clean up and rebuild....but, that can wait until tomorrow. 
I am tired...lol.


Oh, thanks for a great venue guys. It's good to not seem like you have to drive for an hour to race. 15min, makes a difference...lol.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

Great race day, Derek did a great job at announcing and running the race. Hats off the the race crew for a great job. Had alot of fun, weather was good and geat atmospher.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Jerry!!!! Hey HEy Monkey thanks for pitting me, next time I'll try to stop in the pits where your standing on the first try!

You guys put on a good race! Lots of people and more waiting in the wings just to practice the track. Keep it up guys!

The sound system "rocks" and *Derek you called an awesome race* I thought. shhh jerry , by the way my raffle Ticket number was 834529 not 834522 that you called out.

Lots of fun guys cant wait till next time!!!

And thanks to the volunteer Marshalls and watering crew. I thought the track was in good shape especially the evening races.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, once the Sun went down, traction was every where. 

See you guyses next time.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That was an outstanding race day. The race was run professionally with enough time between races for people to what needs to be done but not so long as to stretch out the day. Fantastic announcing, the best in town. Keep up the great work. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Great racing guys. I had a good time, even though *I didn't last 20 min in the A!*










I think I got about 18 minutes


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds awesome guys! Wish I could have made it, but I had to work and then I came down with a 100.6 fever.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the good words guys, I really had a blast calling the races yesterday. We started a little later than I planned, but you guys really moved along when called and made the day run smooth. Lots of first time racers saying they had a great time so we're hoping to see r/c grow exponentially in Houston.

Thanks to all the racing vets for stepping up and helping the track as needed. You guys led a good example of how to race for our new racers. We had some good, clean racing yesterday.

Sorry we didn't have time for the step up competition, just ran out of daylight and there are no lights by the jump. I'm glad to see that there were many guys racing in multiple classes and we didn't have trouble getting marshalls. Our two volunteers had a great time and we excited about their earnings yesterday and said they would love to come back and marshall and keep the track prepped for our next race.

The shop will be closed next Saturday because all of the staff have a wedding to go to. Please plan on going to the RC Pro Series at Mike's next weekend if you can. It should be a huge turnout and fun to watch.

Again, thanks for coming out to race. We cannot do this without your support.

Derick


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't race yesturday but from what I saw it looked like a lot of fun, if you guys hold a club race in June, I'll be there. BTW Derrick you sounded like a natural announcing the races, I felt like I was actually there if I wasn't there, you you what I mean..LOL


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

I enjoyed the first club race. Track was fun and in great shape.
Really liked the new sound system, could hear it really well no matter where you were.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Had a great time last night. Layout changes added a lot to the track. Tennis is over in a few weeks so the mystery SC10 and I will be able to get there on time LOL. You guys that have 1/10 4wd need to bring them when you go to Vertigo, they run real well there. My B44 was a rocket once I remembered to tighten the motor screws.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

jep527 said:


> We had 34 great racers today. Not includeing how many ran 2 classes. Thanks to everyone that came out. The wheather was great and track too. Thanks to troy and monkey for pitting for me. I think I will fix my car now. Don't think it will fix my driving. Way to get 1st rob in sportsman who has only raced twice. Thanks to derick for calling a great race. No more alphas left or transponders. Hope everyone had a great time.


Next time I pit ya, you need to tie a long string to your ankle..It can hang down from the drivers stand,I can just tug at it when you need to come in.... It was fun! Races were called well, the expert guys ran circles around me..at vertigo in the main, I got some work to do. Glad to have a place to go race, nice show Vertigo!

Special thanks to Mr. W, for sticking around and pitting me! Made some good friends in a month here, lokking foward to more.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results for the club races can be found in the results section of www.vertigoraceway.com

I have not figured out how to print results that include individual lap times, but I'm working on it. For now, you just to see your positions and fastest laps. Will let everyone know when I figure out how to get the report to show lap times.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

I had a great time yesterday as well. ******* thanks for tip about my transponder and to Monkey for the help trying to tune my motor. The loved the new lay out. Can't what for the next race.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

BigMack, I take it that when you mounted the transponder on the bottom side, you had better luck gettting your laps counted? All you guys on this thread, know I am a big time Vertigo raceway fan. I just cant say enough good about the guys who have taken the time and money to put together what they have for all of us. We are all R/C fans and derrick and jerry really are tuned in to what we want and will keep us not only coming back, they are doing thier part to help attract new addicts. Thanks goes out to Troy for helping me in the pits and making sure I always had enough fuel to finish my races. Hats off to Rob and Skillet and Vern for some awesome racing in the sportsman buggy main, I really enjoyed myself Saturday. Good 'ol fashioned club racing reminded me of the days at Southside. Man I miss that place. Bonus for me is Vertigo is just as awesome and only ten minutes from my driveway to the driver stand.


----------

